# 1 1/4 old tub drain and overflow need stopper



## MarcD (Sep 18, 2009)

Ok here is what I am looking for. I have a remodel where we left the tub repainted, 1 1/4 old lead pipe with a drum trap. Do not want to touch the drains I need to find the stopper that goes onto the trip lever and slides down the overflow for 1 1/4 but have not been succesfull, I have exausted my search efforts and am hoping that someone here knows of a place I may be able to purchase this. I was told that kohler made this part at one point but not any more.


Thank you.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Find the oldest established hardware store in your area.

Chances are, they have the part you need in their basement or storage area.

I have a real old hardware store downtown, I can get parts for any old plumbing fixture.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Try these guys: http://www.nyrpcorp.com/

They have not let me down yet.


----------

